# swell.gr : Porsche Cayenne GTS Correction



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*After the delivery of 997 Turbo next in line was the owners other Porsche. This time an equally special car but a completely different philosophy. The Porsche Cayenne GTS.

This car was also washed with extremely hard water, and had heavy water spots, not in the same state as the previous one, but still lots of them.

And the party begins... 
Let's Rock n' Roll* :devil::devil:
























































































































*Engine Plastics were dressed with Werkstatt Satin Prot
Doorshuts were cleaned/polished with Zaino ZAIO and sealed Zaino Clear Seal.*

*Next was the necessary paint depth measures, which showed nothing strange
*


































*And the choice of music, changes and becomes, harder, hard as the Porsche's clear Stone(r) Rock...*

*Some 50/50 :*
































































*Before/Afters:*











































































































































































*The huge rims were sealed with Wolf's Chemicals Rim Seal and windscreen was sealed with Nanolex Glass Sealant ULTRA.*

*After 2 non stop days of cleaning and correcting there was time for LSP

OST now is Post Rock.... Explosions in the sky in the Playlist and first paintwork was sealed with Werkstatt Acrylic JETT,
After 2 layers of JETT and the necessary curing time, there's time for the lovely Celeste Dettaglio
*
















































































































































































































For Greek speaking viewers please CLICK

*That was a very tiring process, but I think the result was rewarding,

Thanks for watching* :wave::wave:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Brilliant car and brilliant job :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work Mike
The car was not properly washed and somebody can see that in your first photos.
Congratulations for your work


----------



## andrew_greece (Oct 26, 2011)

crazy finish Mike!!
it seems that water spots have ''good relationship'' with these 2 Porsches you detailed!!But after your treatment the owner took a really new car!!

The 50/50 photo of the bonnet with Porsche's emblem is very impresive!!:thumb:


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

great work as ever


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*cayenne*

Awesome job mate:thumb: these cars have really grown on me. My favourite one's are the tech art design.:argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great job again Swell loving your detailin space , thanks for sharing your work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super correction Mike :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome job Mike.
Thanx for sharing!!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> Brilliant car and brilliant job :thumb:





stefstef said:


> Great work Mike
> The car was not properly washed and somebody can see that in your first photos.
> Congratulations for your work





andrew_greece said:


> crazy finish Mike!!
> it seems that water spots have ''good relationship'' with these 2 Porsches you detailed!!But after your treatment the owner took a really new car!!
> 
> The 50/50 photo of the bonnet with Porsche's emblem is very impresive!!:thumb:





Nelex said:


> great work as ever





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work there mate.





President Swirl said:


> Awesome job mate:thumb: these cars have really grown on me. My favourite one's are the tech art design.:argie:





Derekh929 said:


> Great job again Swell loving your detailin space , thanks for sharing your work





Racer said:


> Super correction Mike :thumb:


Thanks a lot for yours kind comments


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Great work and car, maybe I'm biased though.....:lol:_


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great work, amazing finish


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

Great work Mike!!!!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

cracking job!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Awesome job Mike.
> Thanx for sharing!!!





Paulo said:


> _Great work and car, maybe I'm biased though.....:lol:_





uzi-blue said:


> Great work, amazing finish





PATSIMINI said:


> Great work Mike!!!!





Tunero said:


> cracking job!


Thanks a lot for yours comments


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Another great job Mike!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Mike


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

lovely finish really nice when outside shows the true finish:thumb:


----------



## theostoubos (Aug 29, 2010)

Amazing work Mike, 

That GTS must have taken a lot of hours behind the Makita. She looks stunning. Great turnaround.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent correction work Mike :thumb:
Boy that Porsche was in some state but you bought it back to life !

Mario *


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always..


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks mates :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mike :thumb:


----------



## maxxsp (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice work mate!
The 50/50s are stunning.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Great work Mike :thumb:


Thanks Prokopis :thumb:



maxxsp said:


> Nice work mate!
> The 50/50s are stunning.


Thanks Max :thumb:


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely astonishing result!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## skywards (Sep 6, 2011)

Amazing Job Mike as always!:argie::thumb::doublesho


----------



## TheMrxeris (Dec 5, 2011)

Amazing correction...
Top quality...


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

nuberlis said:


> Absolutely astonishing result!:thumb::thumb:





skywards said:


> Amazing Job Mike as always!:argie::thumb::doublesho





TheMrxeris said:


> Amazing correction...
> Top quality...


Thanks guys


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent work and a superb finish!!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome work, like the look of dark paint when its freshly detailed.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

My words mike that Made a difference. Those afters look great mate :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Excellent work and a superb finish!!





dhiren_motilal said:


> awesome work, like the look of dark paint when its freshly detailed.





stangalang said:


> My words mike that Made a difference. Those afters look great mate :thumb:


Thanks a lot mates for yours kind comments


----------



## partes (Dec 19, 2011)

Great work : )


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Another great job and results :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

partes said:


> Great work : )





Lupostef said:


> Another great job and results :thumb:



Thank you guys for your kind comments :thumb:


----------

